# ***OFFICIAL*** Anderson Silva vs. Stephan Bonnar Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
*Main event: Three round fight*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silva. The 9-1 odds on Bonnar are not an exaggeration.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Anderson, with ease.

Don't know if he'll stop him, Bonnar is a tough son of a bitch but this certainly won't be competitive.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Anderson, with ease.
> 
> Don't know if he'll stop him, Bonnar is a tough son of a bitch but this certainly won't be competitive.


I guess the odds for a stoppage are also quite high in favor for Silva. So far, he stopped everyone he wanted to stop since his loss to Chonan (1st Okami stoppage was a DQ though). And Bonnar is not going to run like Leites.


But it's still a fight, so you never know.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody who votes Bonnar should be banned for trolling...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

All I know is Bonner will last longer than Forrest did.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Where's Liza...got a sig bet...hahaha!

No clue how this fight is gonna go. I think Bonnar is gonna wing it then go for the clinch and takedown then hold Anderson. My guess...hope not cuz we all want to see a FULL ARSENAL on display.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Where's Liza...got a sig bet...hahaha!
> 
> No clue how this fight is gonna go. I think Bonnar is gonna wing it then go for the clinch and takedown then hold Anderson. My guess...hope not cuz we all want to see a FULL ARSENAL on display.


Bonnar will not close the distance without getting hurt.


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

Bonnar by punch bag fatigue technique....jokes aside Silva with ease unless he gasses.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Probably this will be the fight of the century, I really can't doubt that Bonar will give us a hell of a fight, and can't doubt that Anderson Silva will have his hands raised.

Regardless of all that, the Spider is the best fighter to date, and he has proven that many times, he is a real killing machine. On the other hand, Bonar is a man who really know what is the spirit of the sport, and has the heart of a Lion. He will bring WAR on Silva, that is 100% coming. 

Forza Silva, and Forza Bonar...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anderson wins this 10 times out of 10.

Bonnar by UD. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just feel like Bonnar is perfect for someone like Silva to KO. I really don't see him winning unless he goes in there looking to hold Silva against the cage like Rampage did to Machida.


----------



## TISGBA (Oct 9, 2012)

It really is Hard to be excited about this fight. No fiume Anderson will wipe out Bonnar - yawn yawn.

I'd like to see Jon Jones go up against Anderson. That is what I would like to pay to see. If these fighters are concerned about careers then aren't they just faking it by not fighting against someone who actually has a chance to win.

Anderson vs. jones. - make it happen Dana white, this ain't WWF


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Go *insert insult here to avoid yet another infraction* yourself.

Hard to get excited about? Tell that to me when I'm sitting up at 5am watching the ring walks.

The Buffer brothers kill it with announcements. I'm just thinking now how excited I'll be when I hear "IIIIIIIIIT'S TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME" come Saturday.


----------



## TISGBA (Oct 9, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^Go *insert insult here to avoid yet another infraction* yourself.
> 
> Hard to get excited about? Tell that to me when I'm sitting up at 5am watching the ring walks.
> 
> The Buffer brothers kill it with announcements. I'm just thinking now how excited I'll be when I hear "IIIIIIIIIT'S TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME" come Saturday.


Well, I don't find this match exciting at all. But the difference between you and me is that I'm not going to lower myself to hurling insults at anyone who disagrees.

No doubt some class of people will be excited about this fight but for people who know how to fight and what a fight really is, this is not exciting but a waste of a great fighters limited time to churn out his best performance.

Have a nice day bud.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Silva is a straight up killing machine. Bonnar is a beast, has heart for days.

I'm most certain Silva wins by UD, but I just have the feeling that Bonnar is going to give him some hell and not make it easy. :thumb02:


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't expect to see an upset but I do expect to see Bonnar go out on his shield. I think Silva will finish him but I don't know how early in the bout it will be. I'm expecting Bonnar to be taking lots of punishment throughout but to fight back hard and make the fight very exciting for as long as it lasts.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TISGBA said:


> Well, I don't find this match exciting at all. But the difference between you and me is that I'm not going to lower myself to hurling insults at anyone who disagrees.
> 
> No doubt some class of people will be excited about this fight but for people who know how to fight and what a fight really is, this is not exciting but a waste of a great fighters limited time to churn out his best performance.
> 
> Have a nice day bud.


I didnt insult, I left the smae opened for someone else to insert an insult.

And stfu. We get it, you think you can fight, this is the second thread in a row you posted "You dont know how to fight" to me.

Also, man why dont people get this. THIS IS A *BONUS* fight. Anderson is having an EXXXXXTRRRRRAAAAA fight against Bonnar. He wasnt fighting until 2013. The only way this is a waste of a fight is if Bonnar smashes Anderson up so badly that it shortens his career.



Big_Charm said:


> Silva is a straight up killing machine. Bonnar is a beast, has heart for days.
> 
> I'm most certain Silva wins by UD, but I just have the feeling that Bonnar is going to give him some hell and not make it easy. :thumb02:


My prediction too. Silva is going to batter and bruise him, but this is Bonnar's greatest and career defining fight. He will take everything and show maybe more heart than anyone ever in UFC, and I even see him landing a shot that hurts Anderson as everyone's hearts sink at the thought of him winning.

Anderson by UD.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

TISGBA said:


> this is not exciting but a waste of a great fighters limited time to churn out his best performance.


well silva was going to take a break and not fight for a long time.. so its not a waste, he stepped in on short notice so really this is just a freebee extra A.S. fight we get to see.. and its always great to see A.S. fighting at LHW


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

With the utmost respect to both fighters this fight is ridiculous, for Bonnar i expect he will get a decent wage for the fight, for Silva another notch on his win coloumn.
This is a complete mismatch yet i am compelled to watch it, why why i ask myself and i answer quietly within my head Bonnar may pull off the upset of the aeons, crazy as it seems Silva and his managers will look for a 205 fight such as this to bolster Silvas legacy yet why not fight someone else who is 'higher' on the rankings?
I have lost respect for Silva as i truly think this will be a walkover whereas i am loving Bonnar for having the Bollocks to put himself in a fight where he is expected to lose and there is obvious disrespect from a lot of quarters.
Crazy fight but my soul asks the darkness quietly to give Bonnar the desire to win and the chances to do so.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I really don't want to see Bonnar be finished. That being said, I think Anderson will do it within 2 rounds.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BTW - this weekend (10/14) Anderson will have held the middleweight belt for 6 (SIX!!!) freaking years!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Who is that Flo guy? That lucky f'er met Bonnar while he was in Brazil for this upcoming fight (they're on the right btw)...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I like Bonnar and he is a very scrappy fighter who always comes to bang and that is respectable. But he has done nothing in his career as a fighter to make me think he can beat Silva.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC sure knows how to promote their stuff. :confused02:

First they built Bonnar up as an unsubmittable/impossible to knock out fighter and now this is under one of their banners: 



> One of two things will happen on Saturday night: A spectacular knockout or a historic upset.


----------



## czaq (Oct 21, 2011)

This may sound crazy, but i`m gonna go with Anderson Silva on that one


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

czaq said:


> This may sound crazy, but i`m gonna go with Anderson Silva on that one


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So here are two pictures of Silva weighing in at UFC 153 and 148 next to each other.

They really don't look that different? This guy is weird  He looks a tiny bit fuller in the left one (From today) but that's it


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> So here are two pictures of Silva weighing in at UFC 153 and 148 next to each other.
> 
> They really don't look that different? This guy is weird  He looks a tiny bit fuller in the left one (From today) but that's it


Jedi trickery is what it is.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He looks fairly different. He fought recently so he only put on a couple of pounds of fat since then and he doesn't have a huge cut to 185 so he isn't going to look extremely drawn out.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Just found somewhere with amazing odds on Anderson. Anderson you better not let me down the one time I need you to win


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Bonnar looking to be in great shape and noticeably larger then Silva. I think this is going to be quite an entertaining fight.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Will Bonnar go limp?*

Ok he is supposed to have a strong head, hes never been put away. Whats are the biggest shots he has taken so far?

Chris Leban has a strong head, as does Hendo, and Anderson Silva rocked Hendo, and KOed Leban.

So is Bonnars head as strong as Hendos? Stronger?

If it isnt as strong or stronger than Hendos he can be knocked out early standing.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If Bonnar comes at him like a raging bull then yeah probably.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't think he will pass the first round, only if Anderson made the first for assessment, and the second for finishing his prey!


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Basically depends on how long Dana told Silva to carry Bonnar for. If they want to make a show of it, Bonnar might make it to the 2nd or 3rd round, if Silva just straight up fights, he won't make it out of the first.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If Bonnar can take a spinning elbow to the back of the head, followed by a faceplant against JBJ...he'll got the distance against Anderson.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bonnar's a terminator. I think he'll go out...but not limp. It'll be similar to the Leben fight I think, taking huge amounts of on the button punches, kicks and knees until he finally drops. Everyone's body has a limit to what they can take and I think Silva is going to show us what Bonnar's is.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I hope he wall and stalls him Couture/Vera style just for the epic meltdowns we'll see on the forums and the great troll threads like:

Bonnar new PFP #1?


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Who's Leban?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> If Bonnar comes at him like a raging bull then yeah probably.


Yea if he comes in with a hard-on he surly will go limp at some point.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hendo could take my best punch..with a baseball bat and Silva rocked him. I'm going with K R Y's method here.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

LizaG said:


> If Bonnar can take a spinning elbow to the back of the head, followed by a faceplant against JBJ...he'll got the distance against Anderson.


but JBJ doesnt have the accuracy or the power that silva has

however with silva coming into this fight as the MW version of himself and not the more powerful LHW version, i suspect it might take more than one round for him to finish bonnar


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> but JBJ doesnt have the accuracy or the power that silva has


Yeah, Jones isn't even close to the same level as Anderson in terms of striking. Anderson is the most accurate striker in the UFC, Jones wins with his reach, his size and his wrestling. If he wasn't so big he'd be mediocre, meanwhile Andy could beat up most anyone bigger than him that isn't good at wrestling. He'd probably win a K-1 match against everyone but Reem and JDS. Bonnar's only chance is to do what GSP did to BJ in the first round, shove him against the cage and wear him down. Anderson's got a pretty solid chin so even if they stand in the pocket Bonnar will get Okami'd. 

There's a huge difference between a big guy landing a punch at random and Anderson's laser guided jabs straight to the jaw, the only guy that can take accurate punches and walk through them is Roy Nelson. Forrest was known for his ability to take a beating and he got rocked by a light jab. I see Bonnar taking a similar fate to Forrest unless he manages to just weigh Andy down for 3 rounds. People are touting Bonnar's ripped physique, but that has meant nothing in countless fights in the UFC. If physique was everything Houston Alenxander would be the champ.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't want to get stoned by all of you. But Bonnar's chin is overrated. Yes, OVERRATED.

He has a very good chin and will keep coming. He doesn't back down in fights. But lets not act like it is a Hendo level chin.

Exactly who has he fought that are real "killers" with big power? He has fought literally no guys like this. Igor Pokrajac may be the closest one and he is a lower tier LHW. 

Kingsbury, Krzyztof, Mark Coleman, a very GREEN Bones, Schafer, Mike Nikels, Forrest, TUF Rashad (even Rashad now), Jardine?

None of those guys are power strikers or KO artists. 

Bonnar awesome chin has never been tested vs. a real striker since Machida back in 2003. Not even a brawler. Not even a semi-power puncher. 

So in my opinion it is overrated. He hasn't been up against guys like Rampage, Fedor, Shogun, Feijao like Hendo has. So his chin can't be classified as such. 

Not saying he doesn't have a chin. But he hasn't ate punches from a guy even a quarter as destructive as ANderson on the feet.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

interesting


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

He won't go limp. Think Pissping/Hendo, after the Hendo falling attempted murder. Except Bonnar will go stiff standing, and just kinda fall.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> interesting


Maybe that's one of the reasons why he is still the elite at his age. He hasn't worn down his body with constant massive weight cutting during his career.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> but JBJ doesnt have the accuracy or the power that silva has
> 
> however with silva coming into this fight as the MW version of himself and not the more powerful LHW version, i suspect it might take more than one round for him to finish bonnar


He doesn't need more mass to deliver enough damage to drop LHWs or even HWs as he doesn't use brute force to KO people but accurate technique. He's one of the few people who actually are able to apply the martial arts concept of using your opponent's force against him. That way he dropped some of his opponents with minimal force of his own (jab knock downs on Griffin and Okami). Bonnar's wild forward walking style is taylor made for Silva's counter where he just needs to stretch out his fist and let Bonnar's forward momentum do the rest in the power equation. It's like making him running with closed eyes face first into a brick wall.

He'd only need more mass if he were afraid to be pushed around by physical stronger guys and to be able to absorb more damage on the body, but concerning delivering damage, his MW weight is fine enough.

I wouldn't be surprised of a 1st rd KO.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I doubt it. Don't get me wrong, I think a TKO is definitely a possibility. But Silva has never had that ridiculous KO power to make someone go limp. I think Vitor is the only guy he's ever made limp in the UFC. Everyone else was awake but not fighting back or defending themselves.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

LizaG said:


> If Bonnar can take a spinning elbow to the back of the head, followed by a faceplant against JBJ...he'll got the distance against Anderson.


Silva drops people with jabs - its not punching power really, more accuracy - he aims right for the point of the chin and drops people easy.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Bonnar won't go limp, he has a hell of a chin and Silva isn't known for putting out limp fighters. Limp to me means KO (defined), Silva is definitely a TKO guy. He leaves opponents bruised, battered and bloody - hurt and covering up when the ref stops it. He is also jumping weight classes so his power will wane a bit. No way this goes the distance if Bonnar comes with his usual gameplan; tko in the beginning of the 2nd.

EDIT: Alpha beat me to it


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

IF Bonnar actually stand with Anderson & he doesn't try the Sonnen-method, then I fully expect him to get knocked the F out, as he has that style of not being careful standing. Anderson will tag his chin so easily, it's gonna be like hitting the bag.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not only will Bonnar not go limp. He will win. 

A storm is coming.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bonnar for the decision...loss!

WAR PSYCHO!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Man would love to see bonar pull this off. Hoe fully he will lear some serious wrestling


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> Man would love to see bonar pull this off. Hoe fully he will lear some serious wrestling


From reading your posts the last few months I have come to the conclusion that you really don't like Anderson Silva, but you don't want to admit it either (maybe i'm wrong about the admittance part)

Stephan's wrestling is not nearly good enough to get Anderson down, this will be a brutal fight, I just pray it last more than 1 round.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> From reading your posts the last few months I have come to the conclusion that you really don't like Anderson Silva, but you don't want to admit it either (maybe i'm wrong about the admittance part)
> 
> Stephan's wrestling is not nearly good enough to get Anderson down, this will be a brutal fight, I just pray it last more than 1 round.


In an interview he mentioned that Stephan is a dangerous opponent so he'll look to finish within the first. I was like dayam...

In the LHW division he does not play around. T minus four hours! 

The moment you've all been waiting for. 

"*We are LIVE in Rio De Janiero in Brazil for the main event.*"


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> *Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
> *Main event: Three round fight*


Will Bonnar disrespect his fallen opponent by doing a gyrating crotch dance when he wins?

I doubt it!

Will you guys be disappointed if Anderson Knocks him out in the first round without there being much of a fight?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd love to see Bonnar win but I just don't see it happening.

I think this will look similar to the second Rich Franklin fight. Bonnar will do well for about the first minute or so then Anderson will begin to find his rythym and eventually TKO Bonnar on second kound knees.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> From reading your posts the last few months I have come to the conclusion that you really don't like Anderson Silva, but you don't want to admit it either (maybe i'm wrong about the admittance part)
> 
> Stephan's wrestling is not nearly good enough to get Anderson down, this will be a brutal fight, I just pray it last more than 1 round.


No dont like silva. He is a great fighter but after the crap pulled in the mia fight I started to dislike him.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Can anyone send me a stram (again, I know, last time I ask for it I swear!!) so I can see Bonnar beating Silva? Thanks!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wondering if I should place all my credits on Silva..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lamb to slaughter. 

But anyhow, WAR BONNAR!!!!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Man I am stoked!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bonnar wins the walk out music battle.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bonnar's new tan makes him look dirty.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We Step Up , love the walk out shirt and the subtle jab is such a lost art.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone know what the song name is? I'd love to know.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bonnar's music has me PUMPED. 

Upset of the century forthcoming.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Say what you will about Stephen Bonnar the guy knows how to make an entrance.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bonnar looks like he's walking to the execution blocks.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Bonnar looks like he's walking to the execution blocks.


Lol not far from the truth :thumb02:


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

It's time for the greatest to show his magic..but Bonnar has nothing to lose.

_It's no sunshine when you're gone..._

Brutal in the softest kind of way.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If I am Bonnar I am going with Vitor's pants shitting shock the world game plan. Pull guard on Anderson its not like he would be expecting it the way he was from Demian and Leites.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Uh oh time to find out what happens to psycho's down there.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Can someone send me a good link that is working for them? I think it is my computer but I can't get anything to stream decent and don't want to miss this fight...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL at the people giving Bonnar a chance.
I like Bonnar just as much as the next guy, but we're talking about Anderson Silva here. I expect Bonnar to do better than being killed, but he's still getting finished.


That being said...


WAR BONNAR!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Uh oh time to find out what happens to psycho's down there.


They choose to get into the cage with Anderson Silva,


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Bonnar has walk out of the night. What song was that?

Bonnar is in some nick for 35 years old like.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ari said:


> LOL at the people giving Bonnar a chance.
> I like Bonnar just as much as the next guy, but we're talking about Anderson Silva here. I expect Bonnar to do better than being killed, but he's still getting finished.
> 
> 
> ...



Every man has a chance, girly. It's a fight. Every man has a chance.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I so hope Bonnar wins this... the world may literally explode.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

It amazes me how young Anderson looks despite his long career.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> Bonnar has walk out of the night. What song was that?
> 
> Bonnar is in some nick for 35 years old like.


The Who - Eminence Front


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know its bad when Buffer hasn't even announced your name and Rogan and Goldie are already discussing your opponents future after he runs through you.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I so hope Bonnar wins this... the world may literally explode.


Forget the world, it'll be a singularity with a big bang afterwards


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Bonnar wins then the world will maybe actually end on December 12th. Still, worth it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Love the crowd going along with Buffer.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I keep thinking about the possibility of Bonnar winning, but then I look at the competition he has fought and the people that have beaten him and realize that this should be a very easy win for Silva.

Bonnar is a big guy, has heart, and a great chin going for him so.. Good luck.

Silva by doctor's stoppage! That's my prediction.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

All it takes is 1 punch and I hope for my sake that 1 punch is from Anderson to Bonnar lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't let go Bonnar no matter what do not let go.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

This man lives in his own world where nobody can touch him...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

God I hope Bonnar can pull off the miracle just because Anderson is being a douchebag again tonight.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

Anderson is unKOable, Bonnar should know that


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

This is madness. Hope Bonnar catches him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Well that was expected.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahahahahahah


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Beautiful ******* knee wow


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Literally a plaything.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Holy, wtf.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

poor stephen


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh my god that knee. I never would have believed he would have been able to knock Bonnar out. That's unbelievable.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Toxic said:


> God I hope Bonnar can pull off the miracle just because Anderson is being a douchebag again tonight.


What is he doing? not watching it atm, so a play by play is appreciated


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Disgusting, these antics make me not wanna watch his fights.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Fuuuu, stupid internet bs. Guess I will have to watch it later...


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> God I hope Bonnar can pull off the miracle just because Anderson is being a douchebag again tonight.


Silva isn't going to let Bonnar lean on him for 3 rounds lol


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

really just wow!!!
1 knee and bonnar is gone


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Silva is untouchable. To do that to Bonnar. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

TheAuger said:


> Disgusting, these antics make not wanna watch his fights.


What did he do? lol

I'm not the biggest Anderson fan out there either, but he didn't do anything wrong, unless I missed something.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Of course now the stream is smooth...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Goat.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Im a huge AS fan and I loved this fight but he is such a dick sometimes to his opponents


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

oordeel said:


> What is he doing? not watching it atm, so a play by play is appreciated


Anderson stood against the fence with his hands down and let Bonnar tee off on him. He circles off and Bonnar backs away, then Silva puts himself back in front of the fence with his hands down and leans against it. They trade a bit and then Bonnar backs back off, Silva stands against teh fence again.

The ending Silva swept Bonnar's leg and picked an ankle, Stephan fell over backwards. Anderson then followed up with a perfect knee to the solar plexus and got the TKO.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What did he do? lol
> 
> I'm not the biggest Anderson fan out there either, but he didn't do anything wrong, unless I missed something.


He let Stephan Bonnar punch him in the face and held his arms down. He also stayed up against teh cage since Bonnar only wanted to lean on him against the cage... didn't work so people are bitching for some reason


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That knee looked fake, until I saw the replay. Sharp and quick straight to the sternum, that would hurt like no other.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate when Silva disrespects his opponents like that, going and putting his back to the cage. Go out fight your best and if its 20 seconds its 20 seconds. Don't play games and try to humiliate a guy that has done nothing but respect you in the build up.


----------



## squeak (May 27, 2007)

What a garbage fight hope I never see as again


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson made the 'pioneers' of the UFC look like complete and utter chumps.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

So did Bonnar do better than Griffin..?


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anderson is the best ever and will be long time after he stops fightnig. One in trillion..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Why are people so upset with Anderson?

Because he dropped his hands? Lol, what did you expect, this was bound to be a repeat of the Forrest fight, Bonnar's just got a much better chin.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

squeak said:


> What a garbage fight hope I never see as again


lol so butthurt


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

That knee looked seriously painful. The way Bonnar convulsed after he got hit.. oh man.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

yet again silva puts away a can(handpicked this time) yawn, oh and he says no more lhw, go figure


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

OHKO said:


> So did Bonnar do better than Griffin..?


Yes. But in all fairness, I'd do better than Forrest Griffin.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Why are people so upset with Anderson?
> 
> Because he dropped his hands? Lol, what did you expect, this was bound to be a repeat of the Forrest fight, Bonnar's just got a much better chin.


Cant imagine some of these peoples' reaction to an Ali fight if they think Silva is arrogant.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

OHKO said:


> So did Bonnar do better than Griffin..?


Yes but not much better


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Some of you guys are hilarious... One of Silva's biggest strengths is mentally destroying his opponents and that is exactly what he did yet again.

By the sounds of it all he did was give Bonnar an advantage in order to get him to open up and leave himself vulnerable. It is what Silva does and it works amazingly well.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

A great ending to an amazing event


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Why are people so upset with Anderson?
> 
> Because he dropped his hands? Lol, what did you expect, this was bound to be a repeat of the Forrest fight, Bonnar's just got a much better chin.


I am gonna use the NFL for an analogy, you don;t see a blow out football game where the winning team stops at the 5 yard line and hands the other team the ball. 

You look at a guy like Forrest who the humiliation has mentally broken the man. At least James Irvin got to out with his dignity its more than you can say for Forrest.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Anderson has earned the right to act like that if he wants.

Save the venom for the guys like Brandao who pull that shit when they haven't earned it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Too good. Anderson Silva is just too good. He has to fight GSP and JBJ just so we can see how he would do against the elite of the elite in those divisions.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

RHYNO2K said:


> A great ending to an amazing event


That fight was trash. Hot, flaming garbage.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

OHKO said:


> So did Bonnar do better than Griffin..?


A lot better, you could argue he was winning the round until he got kneed in the chest and dropped like a he got kicked square in the nuts.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Just makes me respect Sonnen all the more. 

Chael Sonnen - No. 2 P4P.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

RedRocket44 said:


> That fight was trash. Hot, flaming garbage.


I'm sorry seeing the best in the world wasn't good enough for you. Next event I promise we'll have JBJ versus Anderson while Brittany and Ari blow you.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I am gonna use the NFL for an analogy, you don;t see a blow out football game where the winning team stops at the 5 yard line and hands the other team the ball.
> 
> You look at a guy like Forrest who the humiliation has mentally broken the man. At least James Irvin got to out with his dignity its more than you can say for Forrest.


I'm still not seeing the problem.

This isn't a football game, this is a cage fight, Bonnar was a mid level semi-retired light heavyweight with no knockout power, anyone who thought this was competitive was either high or just got into the UFC like a week ago and bought into all the "Anything can happen" marketing.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Just as expected 

Bonnar's had no chances against Silva, neither technically nor mentally!


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Just makes me respect Sonnen all the more.
> 
> Chael Sonnen - No. 2 P4P.


even that I don't think so


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> I'm sorry seeing the best in the world wasn't good enough for you. Next event I promise we'll have JBJ versus Anderson while Brittany and Ari blow you.


This made lol irl


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> I'm sorry seeing the best in the world wasn't good enough for you. Next event I promise we'll have JBJ versus Anderson while Brittany and Ari blow you.


Shoot yourself in the head please.

Watching Silva (who we already know is the GOAT) embarass a fighter who has never held a UFC title, and is pretty much ready to retire, is not all that entertaining.

The only reason this fight took place is because Silva needed a fight in Brazil.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't understand the butthurt. That was incredible to watch.

He is an MMA God - that was just flat out wizardry. He could have ended Stephan Bonnar (a notoriously tough fighter who took Jones to a decision) at any time of his choosing.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hawndo said:


> I can't understand the butthurt. That was incredible to watch.
> 
> He is an MMA God - that was just flat out wizardry. He could have ended Stephan Bonnar (a notoriously tough fighter who took Jones to a decision) at any time of his choosing.


No sh!t - we already knew he was an MMA god. 

Why don't you go to your local gym and watch an instructor beat the shit out of a student. Is that entertainment too?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> I'm sorry seeing the best in the world wasn't good enough for you. Next event I promise we'll have JBJ versus Anderson while Brittany and Ari blow you.


Pfft Brittany and Ari are pleb choices. Give me Chandella, I like my girls to look as much like Barry Bonds as possible.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

RedRocket44 said:


> Shoot yourself in the head please.
> 
> Watching Silva (who we already know is the GOAT) embarass a fighter who has never held a UFC title, and is pretty much ready to retire, is not all that entertaining.
> 
> The only reason this fight took place is because Silva needed a fight in Brazil.


Actually it took place because they needed a replacement main event on short notice. SO they only gave us the GOAT. So... you're double wrong. Not only was it not a garbage fight it wasn't just to give Silva a fight in Brazil!

Congratulations! You win a wrong cookie!



RearNaked said:


> Pfft Brittany and Ari are pleb choices. Give me Chandella, I like my girls to look as much like Barry Bonds as possible.


I'll keep that in mind for future events. Any other requests regarding possibly transgendered ring girls?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think many of us expected Bonnar to win. But even the most cynical of fans would have to admit that no one could have seen Anderson taking him out with a single shot. Bonnar is built tough and has the resume to prove it. Anderson dropping him with a single blow is impressive.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I am gonna use the NFL for an analogy, you don;t see a blow out football game where the winning team stops at the 5 yard line and hands the other team the ball.
> 
> You look at a guy like Forrest who the humiliation has mentally broken the man.* At least James Irvin got to out with his dignity *its more than you can say for Forrest.


http://www.cagepotato.com/sad-video-of-the-day-james-irvin-loses-xarm-debut-yes-loses/


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm still not seeing the problem.
> 
> This isn't a football game, this is a cage fight, Bonnar was a mid level semi-retired light heavyweight with no knockout power, anyone who thought this was competitive was either high or just got into the UFC like a week ago and bought into all the "Anything can happen" marketing.


I never thought it would be competitive, I could have done without Anderson trying to humiliate Bonnar though. He could have done his trip and knee a minute in instead of playing a cage game that only goes to further prove Silva is so much better something we all knew. Silva is a bully, its really that simple. He may be the GOAT but the man doesn't need to clown the guys who step in the cage with him to prove it.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Bonnars not a damn joke man, he had never been finished until now and Silva dropped him with one accurate shot. 

Personally, I think it really doesn't matter whether we think Silva was intentionally disrespecting Bonnar or not. If he was, Bonnar had every opportunity there to hurt him and he couldn't, so he has to deal with that, he has to deal with the fact that if someone is that much better than you they can basically punk you and you can't do anything about it :/


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> I'll keep that in mind for future events. Any other requests regarding possibly transgendered ring girls?


Well if she could be wearing a Giants jersey that would really complete the look...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The best there is the best there was the best there ever will be. The excellence of execution!

Thank you Anderson Silva. Won $20!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah it sucks alone that he's gonna beat your azz but he's going to clown you for crowd entertainment while doing so. That dude is a nightmare for anyone.

That gif is gold though


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I never thought it would be competitive, I could have done without Anderson trying to humiliate Bonnar though. He could have done his trip and knee a minute in instead of playing a cage game that only goes to further prove Silva is so much better something we all knew. Silva is a bully, its really that simple. He may be the GOAT but the man doesn't need to clown the guys who step in the cage with him to prove it.


Exactly why I dislike Silva, and GSP should never fight him.

I'd give GSP about as much of a chance as Bonnar (considering hes 2 weight classes lower), but GSP shouldn't give Anderson the satisfaction of acting like a clown in the cage against him.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

As I said in a previous thread:

Bonnar will only last a round, if Silva made R1 for assessment, and R2 for finishing his prey!

This man is a walking legend!

Viva Silva


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I never thought it would be competitive, I could have done without Anderson trying to humiliate Bonnar though. He could have done his trip and knee a minute in instead of playing a cage game that only goes to further prove Silva is so much better something we all knew. Silva is a bully, its really that simple. He may be the GOAT but the man doesn't need to clown the guys who step in the cage with him to prove it.


Well if people are upset with it, that's fine but personally I just don't think he did anything wrong, it's typical of Anderson to drop his hands, people can't really be that surprised...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> I'm sorry seeing the best in the world wasn't good enough for you. Next event I promise we'll have JBJ versus Anderson while Brittany and Ari blow you.


I'm not blowing anyone.
Sorry 

Fight went almost as I expected. Silva's knees are ridiculous.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL...So many Anderson Haters are at home crying like little bitches right now Silva is living rent free in your heads....


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Silva is a bully, its really that simple.


Its a fight not the damn school yard :laugh: Bonnar was trying to take his head off...You cant bully a man trying to take your head off

Silva is like Chael really, only he does his mind games in the cage. Silva was just proving to Bonnar that he had no chance first he defends the takedown, then he lets him work against he cage....then he allows him free shots on his mug - takes the fight out of people.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> Well if she could be wearing a Giants jersey that would really complete the look...


*scribbles order down and says in best snobby waiter voice*

Anything else, sir? I hear the Cyborg specialty is quite popular among that crowd.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Silva managed in one round, what JBJ couldn't do in 3.

That's impressive! Still props to Bonnar for stepping up, that's balls for ya!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

LizaG said:


> Silva managed in one round, what JBJ couldn't do in 3.
> 
> That's impressive! Still props to Bonnar for stepping up, that's balls for ya!


Exactly... I love me some Bonnar, and always will:thumbsup:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Its a fight not the damn school yard :laugh: Bonnar was trying to take his head off...You cant bully a man trying to take your head off
> 
> Silva is like Chael really, only he does his mind games in the cage. Silva was just proving to Bonnar that he had no chance first he defends the takedown, then he lets him work against he cage....then he allows him free shots on his mug - takes the fight out of people.



Yeah I'm sure that was a major psyche blow. While he was on the cage with bonnar on him he was relaxed as ever. Reminds me of a calm Fedor.

BTW nice sig :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm still not seeing the problem.
> 
> This isn't a football game, this is a cage fight, Bonnar was a mid level semi-retired light heavyweight with no knockout power, anyone who thought this was competitive was either high or just got into the UFC like a week ago and bought into all the "Anything can happen" marketing.


Anything CAN happen in a fight dude. Hell...not even in just a fight, even though it's certainly heightened. In all of sport.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LizaG said:


> Silva managed in one round, what JBJ couldn't do in 3.
> 
> That's impressive! Still props to Bonnar for stepping up, that's balls for ya!


Cmon Liza...Jones was green and we know this...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I never thought it would be competitive, I could have done without Anderson trying to humiliate Bonnar though. He could have done his trip and knee a minute in instead of playing a cage game that only goes to further prove Silva is so much better something we all knew. Silva is a bully, its really that simple. He may be the GOAT but the man doesn't need to clown the guys who step in the cage with him to prove it.


Actually he kind of does, it makes his opponents hesitate and overthink what they are doing. Anderson is a master at making his opponents make mistakes and then capitalizing on them. He did it yet again tonight...


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

not disrespectful.. thats just his game.

any gifs of the fight ending knee? it looked like it was at the chest but bonnars head flew up like it hit him in the chin.. also he ha a cut on his face that i didnt see during the fight.. also when he fell to the ground he was grabbing his face it seemed


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

dsmjrv said:


> not disrespectful.. thats just his game.
> 
> any gifs of the fight ending knee? it looked like it was at the chest but bonnars head flew up like it hit him in the chin.. also he ha a cut on his face that i didnt see during the fight.. also when he fell to the ground he was grabbing his face it seemed


good lord.

He kneed him in the chest. Bonnar went down with gloves up to protect his face from punches/elbows. Silva hammered on him until the ref stopped it... likely where the cut came from...

were you watching on a 13 inch black and white tv?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmao at being a bully in a fight haha.

But anyways, Anderson dropping his hands showed me personally something different. I had said earlier that his chin is suspect, because the only times he was challenged in strikes was in the first Sonnen fight when he was off. He was hurt a few times before being taken down. It's like he read my post, knew I liked Nick Diaz, and said "Fine then, no hands, just face, take that ClydeBlitz!".

No one beats AS! Greatest fighter ever to walk the planet. If you're hating the win, just stop and think that you just watched the best there ever was live in your living room. When you father said "Mike Tyson isnt shit against Rocky Marciano", you can reply "No one is shit against Anderson Silva".


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Another vicious knee completely breaks his opponent. Best there ever was. Bonnar did what he could, and Anderson ended this fight in literally the only way anyone was going to be impressed. With one perfectly placed, and landed shot.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lmao at being a bully in a fight haha.
> 
> But anyways, Anderson dropping his hands showed me personally something different. *I had said earlier that his chin is suspect*, because the only times he was challenged in strikes was in the first Sonnen fight when he was off. He was hurt a few times before being taken down. It's like he read my post, knew I liked Nick Diaz, and said "Fine then, no hands, just face, take that ClydeBlitz!".
> 
> No one beats AS! Greatest fighter ever to walk the planet. If you're hating the win, just stop and think that you just watched the best there ever was live in your living room. When you father said "Mike Tyson isnt shit against Rocky Marciano", you can reply "No one is shit against Anderson Silva".




:laugh:

:laugh:

:laugh:

:laugh:

:laugh:
:laugh:

:laugh:


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> No one beats AS! Greatest fighter ever to walk the planet. If you're hating the win, just stop and think that you just watched the best there ever was live in your living room.


There's no entertainment value to me in watching who we already know is the GOAT, destroy a mid-level fighter who never held a belt, has no KO power, and would never submit Silva in a million tries.

Believe into the - "Bonnar had never been stopped" hype all you want, but if you honestly thought this fight would have ended any other way you're nuts.

Give Silva JBJ, and then I will be entertained. 

Silva fighting anyone not named JBJ is pointless.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Couple of Gif's from tonight


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

otronegro said:


>


Ah that is some vintage Anderson Silva right there!

Wish I could have seen this fight, but can't afford it these days. I really do appreciate this gif though, gives me a flavor for what happened.

I have come to expect a bit of showmanship from Anderson, and I love it. I know it rubs some people the wrong way, but I think when one is as good as Anderson is, one can play a bit of cat and mouse with one's opponent.

He really is the best I've ever seen. It's like everyone else moves in slow motion to him. I can only imagine what type of frustration must have been going through Bonnar's head tonight, but props to him for stepping up against The Spider.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


I know man it's bad NOW. But to be fair he had only been hit like 4 times and all of which from Sonnen, and he got hurt by all. Floyd Mayweather kind of thing where his stand up was so good that he never got tested. When he stood on the cage saying "Throw shots at me", I was thinking "....Damn you Anderson!!!!" haha.

Who is Jones Jr again?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

RedRocket44 said:


> There's no entertainment value to me in watching who we already know is the GOAT, destroy a mid-level fighter who never held a belt, has no KO power, and would never submit Silva in a million tries.
> 
> Believe into the - "Bonnar had never been stopped" hype all you want, but if you honestly thought this fight would have ended any other way you're nuts.
> 
> ...


Fuk off. I dont give a fuk if they infract me, Im drunk, excuse = there. You, and me, just watched an amazing card which had crazy excitment start to finish, and you are complaining. Go suck one. Vitor Vs Jones was awesome and Silva Vs Bonnar was awesome. If you dont like it, I'm sure Bellator have some cards coming up. One FC is good too.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

RedRocket44 said:


> Silva fighting anyone not named JBJ is pointless.



:laugh: ok....

Most people are entertained, the world doesnt revolve around you - plus, Silva gotta get paid.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I know man it's bad NOW. But to be fair he had only been hit like 4 times and all of which from Sonnen, and he got hurt by all. Floyd Mayweather kind of thing where his stand up was so good that he never got tested. When he stood on the cage saying "Throw shots at me", I was thinking "....Damn you Anderson!!!!" haha.
> 
> Who is Jones Jr again?


It got tested a little against Franklin when he was searching for the clinch and of course on the ground against Hendo, Sonnen and Lutter.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL at the Silva haters coming out in full force. This man is the greatest fighter of all time, without question, and you get to watch... not hear about it from your dad ten years after he's retired... but from the start to finish of his career.

As for being a "bully" give me a break. These men are professional fighters... they are in a cage with a goal to incapacitate their opponent... there are no "bullies" in this situation, just two men with the same goal.

You all seriously need to get over yourselves.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Fuk off. I dont give a fuk if they infract me, Im drunk, excuse = there. You, and me, just watched an amazing card which had crazy excitment start to finish, and you are complaining. Go suck one. Vitor Vs Jones was awesome and Silva Vs Bonnar was awesome. If you dont like it, I'm sure Bellator have some cards coming up. One FC is good too.


The card was great, minus the main event, which was the probably the biggest mismatch ever, next to Couture vs James Toney.

I'm not entertained by watching the GOAT beat up a half retired punching bag, even if Silva did end it with a well placed knee. Who has Bonnar beat? Kingsbury? Keith Jardine? The guy hasn't won against a notable fighter in his career.

You guys are acting like this is the fight that sealed the deal for Silva in becoming the GOAT.

The Fitch fight was amazing.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Good grief, you guys will squabble about anything.

Great night of fights and slick showmanship from Anderson. No room for hate in tonight's show.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

BrianRClover said:


> LOL at the Silva haters coming out in full force. This man is the greatest fighter of all time, without question, and you get to watch...QUOTE]
> 
> Him beating up on a nobody doesn't make him any better. Bonnar has no KO power, wouldn't be able to submit Silva if he had his back with both hooks in, and has never beat anyone notable in his carrer. Give Silva a cookie for that win...
> 
> Give him JBJ... oh wait Silva has too much "respect" for him to fight him, so he'd rather fight a much smaller GSP.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

RedRocket44 said:


> The card was great, minus the main event, which was the probably the biggest mismatch ever, next to Couture vs James Toney.
> 
> I'm not entertained by watching the GOAT beat up a half retired punching bag, even if Silva did end it with a well placed knee. Who has Bonnar beat? Kingsbury? Keith Jardine? The guy hasn't won against a notable fighter in his career.
> 
> ...


Im not even reading your post. Bonnar is a warrior, and as I said (before Joe ), this was a fun fight. It was fun, not shut up and enjoy it's funness.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

RedRocket44 said:


> BrianRClover said:
> 
> 
> > LOL at the Silva haters coming out in full force. This man is the greatest fighter of all time, without question, and you get to watch...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Silva's chin has never been suspect. He doesnt even flinch when he gets hit. Honestly I don't he's ever been hurt (visable pain) besides that nasty heel hook.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lmao at being a bully in a fight haha.
> 
> But anyways, Anderson dropping his hands showed me personally something different. I had said earlier that his chin is suspect, because the only times he was challenged in strikes was in the first Sonnen fight when he was off. He was hurt a few times before being taken down. It's like he read my post, knew I liked Nick Diaz, and said "Fine then, no hands, just face, take that ClydeBlitz!".


Dude, come on. You have Andy listed as one of your favourite fighters in your sig but you don't know about his chin? He has one of the greatest chins in the history of MMA. 

Watch his fight against Jorge Rivera, Sparring with Big Nog on youtube, even this Gif of him training for Sonnen:


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn will this guy ever lose?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soakked said:


> Silva's chin has never been suspect. He doesnt even flinch when he gets hit. Honestly I don't he's ever been hurt (visable pain) besides that nasty heel hook.


He stumbled a little bit when hit by Sonnen on the feet. I mean it was basically math from his hits.

Amount of times hit = 4
Amount of times hurt = 4

His offence and defence is so amazing that he almost NEVER got hit, I was just suspect of how Sonnen, a guy who doesnt hit hard, hurt him on almost every punch. Sure Bonnar isnt a one punch KO guy, but Silva was taken them amazingly and asking for more, so he shut me the fk up in this fight lol.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Damn will this guy ever lose?


No. I think he'd beat Bones if he wanted to.

My vision is clouded by my adoration for the Spider though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Dude, come on. You have Andy listed as one of your favourite fighters in your sig but you don't know about his chin? He has one of the greatest chins in the history of MMA.
> 
> Watch his fight against Jorge Rivera, Sparring with Big Nog on youtube, even this Gif of him training for Sonnen:


Show me actual fight footage of Silva taking "*damaging* punches before this fight. It's not a criticism. Not taking punches is the best defence possible. But for people to call me out on my comments, I felt they were just at the time.










I only seem him take shotd a few times and he showed an intollereance at the time.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He stumbled a little bit when hit by Sonnen on the feet. I mean it was basically math from his hits.
> 
> Amount of times hit = 4
> Amount of times hurt = 4
> ...


He's been hit standing more than 4 times and he's only been rocked once. Jorge Rivera ripped into him with 5 or 6 massive hooks. Silva winked at him. Hendo landed flush on him. Did nothing. He's been hit plenty of times and only hurt once. After Chael hurt him he stood put his hands down and let him drill him 4 more times that did nothing.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> He's been hit standing more than 4 times and he's only been rocked once. Jorge Rivera ripped into him with 5 or 6 massive hooks. Silva winked at him. Hendo landed flush on him. Did nothing. He's been hit plenty of times and only hurt once. After Chael hurt him he stood put his hands down and let him drill him 4 more times that did nothing.


Chael hurt him, Dan didnt land quite the "H-bomb", and I havent watched too much pre-UFC of any fighter.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> RedRocket44 said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't get how a so called MMA fan can hate Anderson Silva.*In 10 years you'll be acting like you were his biggest fan. Anderson Silva is by a long stretch the greatest ever. I'm his biggest critic and often have arguments with people on the forums about his TDD or BJJ, but the rest of his skills patch up the holes.
> ...


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Chael hurt him, Dan didnt land quite the "H-bomb", and I havent watched too much pre-UFC of any fighter.


Chael hurt him once. It's the only time I have ever seen Anderson hurt by a shot and I have seen every one of his fights. Pre Ufc and UFC era. His chin is probably the best in mma. It's absolutely insane.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

JWP said:


> ClydebankBlitz said:
> 
> 
> > ive said these words on here before. i agree. it always makes me think about why ppl like/dislike fighters
> ...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

And honestly...his knees dipped for a split second - the he was fine, letting Chael tag him with shots for fun right after.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome card, but I never understood why people gave Bonnar much of a shot. I mean the guy comes to bang, but it isn't like he is anywhere even remotely close to the same level Silva is at.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Bonnar did good the first 5 seconds by rushing silva but then it went down hill pretty quick.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


>


Hadent seen this before, and tbh no one brought it up when oreplying to my points before.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Im not even reading your post. Bonnar is a warrior, and as I said (before Joe ), this was a fun fight. It was fun, not shut up and enjoy it's funness.


Great. He's a warrior and has a ton of heart. Too bad he's never beat anybody with half the skill of Silva.

Lets see - losses to;
Machida
Griffin
Evans
Griffin
Jones
Coleman
Soszynski

semi-notable wins against;
Ebersole (lol)
Jardine

It was not "fun". It was the GOAT dominating a nobody. A fight put together to please Brazilian fans. 

Silva should fight JBJ, or retire. There's nothing left for him. There's plenty of fights left for GSP at WW (Condit, Diaz, Fitch, Hendricks, Kampmann, etc)


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Hadent seen this before, and tbh no one brought it up when oreplying to my points before.


:confused02: try reading my post...


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

RedRocket44 said:


> It was not "fun".


Correction. _You_ didn't _think_ it was fun. Everyone else did. Having your opinion is great but you're not going to convince us that we didn't enjoy a fight we did enjoy.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I have no idea why people are hating on Silva for clowning Bonnar? Like really have you guys not been paying attention for the last six years? Remember Jorge,Forrest,Maia,Letis?

The man is just that damn good, I'm sure if any other fight can do that stuff they would. Why don't you hate on Dave Herman for smiling in there?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I knew there was a big gap in skill between Bonnar and silva but I never realised just how big til last night.

Good fight for Bonnar to retire on.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> I have no idea why people are hating on Silva for *clowning* Bonnar? Like really have you guys not been paying attention for the last six years? Remember Jorge,Forrest,Maia,Letis?
> 
> The man is just that damn good, I'm sure if any other fight can do that stuff they would. Why don't you hate on Dave Herman for smiling in there?


Maybe because he was expected to clown on Bonnar?

I have been paying attention for the last six years. He's the GOAT and he was expected to destroy Bonnar. Bonnar hasn't beat anybody notable in his entire career (please tell me who Bonnar has beat). Silva beat up on a can... that doesn't make for an exciting fight. It means Silva beat up a can. 

That's not exciting.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

RedRocket44 said:


> Maybe because he was expected to clown on Bonnar?
> 
> I have been paying attention for the last six years. He's the GOAT and he was expected to destroy Bonnar. Bonnar hasn't beat anybody notable in his entire career (please tell me who Bonnar has beat). Silva beat up on a can... that doesn't make for an exciting fight. It means Silva beat up a can.
> 
> That's not exciting.


Yeah he was expected to beat Bonnar, I'm sure the majority of the people who watched the fight expected it to be a one side beat down. For me it was an exciting fight as you get to see Anderson Silva show case his skills. Here is the scary part, Bonnar has faced: Jones,Forrest,Evans,Machida,Coleman,etc...sure they whooped his ass, but none of them made it look as easy as Silva did. Even if he is a can, nobody makes beating up a can look effortless as Silva. 

At the end of the day watching Anderson Silva fight is an event, as I don't think there will even be a fighter like him again.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Can we stop this Bones being number one p4p bullshit now? LHW isn't a better division than MW anymore and hasn't been for a while and Anderson is clearly more skilled. 

I don't know what people are crying about with the self imposed handicap. It made the fight more entertaining and it is up to Bonnar to make it so he can't do shit like that. It isn't even taunting; you don't have to move backwards to dodge if you can dodge the strikes by moving your head and moving to the side. 

The way Andy trashed Bonnar was beautiful and what I expect out of the GOAT.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

osmium said:


> Can we stop this Bones being number one p4p bullshit now? LHW isn't a better division than MW anymore and hasn't been for a while and Anderson is clearly more skilled.
> 
> I don't know what people are crying about with the self imposed handicap. It made the fight more entertaining and it is up to Bonnar to make it so he can't do shit like that. It isn't even taunting; you don't have to move backwards to dodge if you can dodge the strikes by moving your head and moving to the side.
> 
> The way Andy trashed Bonnar was beautiful and what I expect out of the GOAT.


This, If Bones could go to HW and handle Cain, Cormier, JDS and Werdum then he'd be no.1 p4p, but he will never beat any of them.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I remember a certain GOAT in a different combat sport being a bit of a showoff as well. He had a lot of fans and haters as well and still does to this day.

It comes with the territory I guess 

Absolutely stellar work by Anderson against Bonnar, who is a ballsy gentleman for stepping up for this fight!


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I never thought it would be competitive, I could have done without Anderson trying to humiliate Bonnar though. He could have done his trip and knee a minute in instead of playing a cage game that only goes to further prove Silva is so much better something we all knew. Silva is a bully, its really that simple. He may be the GOAT but the man doesn't need to clown the guys who step in the cage with him to prove it.


I have to disagree with this sentiment. 

Show-boating is part of the fight game and has been forever: Roy Jones, Ali, Ray Leonard are just some examples of this.

It's more about confidenece in ones own ability rather than disrespect for their opponents.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It was incredible. Simple as really. As soon as Silva nonchalantly looked over at his corner whilst defending the take down, and said as calmly as can be 'don't worry, I got this' I knew it'd be over before the round ended.

I personally loved the so called 'showboating'. It was amazing. I was watching in awe. Silva is one of those once in a generation type fighters and I appreciate every minute we get to watch him in the cage.

Bonnar isn't the best in the world, but he's a solid 205'er that's given some top guys some problems. He's tough as nails and Silva walked through him like he was a random bum off the street. Like others have said, exactly what we should expect from the GOAT. Silva proves yet again why he's ranked #1 in every p4p list worth a damn.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

K R Y said:


> It was incredible. Simple as really. As soon as Silva nonchalantly looked over at his corner whilst defending the take down, and said as calmly as can be 'don't worry, I got this' I knew it'd be over before the round ended.
> 
> *I personally loved the so called 'showboating'. It was amazing. I was watching in awe. Silva is one of those once in a generation type fighters and I appreciate every minute we get to watch him in the cage.
> *
> Bonnar isn't the best in the world, but he's a solid 205'er that's given some top guys some problems. He's tough as nails and Silva walked through him like he was a random bum off the street. Like others have said, exactly what we should expect from the GOAT. Silva proves yet again why he's ranked #1 in every p4p list worth a damn.


This. 

I think Anderson understands the importance of giving the fans a show or a spectacle and while some may see it as entertaining, others see it as disrespectful. 

I thought it was awsome personally.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Anderson did what was to be expected, clown a bum who had no place being the octagon with him in the first place.

Mildly entertaining stuff. 

I'm still pissed that we could have potentially see Nick Diaz vs Anderson Silva instead of this joke of a fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Anderson did what was to be expected, clown a bum who had no place being the octagon with him in the first place.
> 
> Mildly entertaining stuff.
> 
> I'm still pissed that we could have potentially see Nick Diaz vs Anderson Silva instead of this joke of a fight.


The taunting in that fight would be insane :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rewatched the fight again. Even in his interview he said that he was comfortable there because he knew it would be harder for him to be taken down and more importantly coming up from a lower weight class he felt that he was quicker and could anticipate his (Bonnar's) strikes. In Mike Goldberg's words, "how good was that." 

In the second viewing noticed the shots were glancing ones or Anderson simply rolled with em which is unbelievable especially at such a close proximity. Only boxers display that kind of cat like reflexes. I could see Bonnar perplexed throwing hard combinations, then opting to strike with jabs only to be rebuffed. 

For anybody who's disenchanted with his style of fighting you should really take a closer inspection on what he's really doing out there. He's allowing fighters to fight at their own strengths.

Okami has one of the best clinch games. What does Anderson do. He engages.
Chael has the best take downs. 
Vitor is a striker.
Lutter is a Black BJJ practioner yet gets submitted.
Irvin is an accomplished Muay Thai fighter yet he taught em an advanced lesson in kickboxing. 

Think engaging his opponents with their own strengths actually mentally stimulates him as it presents a challenge to em. This guy fights in such a special way that it's surreal. 

Watching this master fight always puts a big smile on my face.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> The taunting in that fight would be insane :laugh:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

osmium said:


> Can we stop this Bones being number one p4p bullshit now? LHW isn't a better division than MW anymore and hasn't been for a while and Anderson is clearly more skilled.
> 
> I don't know what people are crying about with the self imposed handicap. It made the fight more entertaining and it is up to Bonnar to make it so he can't do shit like that. It isn't even taunting; you don't have to move backwards to dodge if you can dodge the strikes by moving your head and moving to the side.
> 
> The way Andy trashed Bonnar was beautiful and what I expect out of the GOAT.


Basically this.

How somebody could have not appreciated the greatness of Anderson in that fight is beyond me.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Anderson did what was to be expected, clown a bum who had no place being the octagon with him in the first place.
> 
> Mildly entertaining stuff.
> 
> I'm still pissed that we could have potentially see Nick Diaz vs Anderson Silva instead of this joke of a fight.


There was no possible way you could have seen Silva/Diaz last night unless you played it on Undisputed 3, Nick is suspended and the UFC will uphold his suspension outside of Nevada.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I have no respect for silva because of crap like this. Show some damn respect and be the beter man. Atleat have the decantcy to fight the guy instead of treating him like a kid. He is a great fighter but I have no respect for him as a man. If your really that good then be like rocky macro and dominate but fight the guy like a man.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> I have no respect for silva because of crap like this. Show some damn respect and be the beter man. Atleat have the decantcy to fight the guy instead of treating him like a kid. He is a great fighter but I have no respect for him as a man. If your really that good then be like rocky macro and dominate but fight the guy like a man.


Oh Jesus Christ. Why don't you have the decency to not whine because the GOAT did the exact same thing he always does? He went in there, put himself in the exact position that his opponent wanted him, and still beat him. He is dominating but butthurt people like you don't get it.

It's called the mental game.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

RedRocket44 said:


> Great. He's a warrior and has a ton of heart. Too bad he's never beat anybody with half the skill of Silva.
> 
> Lets see - losses to;
> Machida
> ...


You need to show some respect. There's about a 99% chance you wouldn't even be on this forum, along with about 90% of the rest of us without Stephan Bonnar. He may very be done, and he was clearly outmatched last night... but referring to him as a "nobody" isn't too far removed from calling Royce Gracie a can because Hughes stomped him. Shape up.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> Oh Jesus Christ. Why don't you have the decency to not whine because the GOAT did the exact same thing he always does? He went in there, put himself in the exact position that his opponent wanted him, and still beat him. He is dominating but butthurt people like you don't get it.
> 
> It's called the mental game.


There is nothing wrong with being dominating but don't be so arrogant. It's like tuning up the score and runing tick plays when u already have the game won.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> There is nothing wrong with being dominating but don't be so arrogant. It's like tuning up the score and runing tick plays when u already have the game won.


It's arrogant to use mind games as a weapon in your arsenal?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> It's arrogant to use mind games as a weapon in your arsenal?


Yes, being smarter is not allowed!

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> There was no possible way you could have seen Silva/Diaz last night unless you played it on Undisputed 3, Nick is suspended and the UFC will uphold his suspension outside of Nevada.


That could have been changed, so it was entirely possible. The UFC could have worked around Nick fighting in Brazil, but Nick isn't a good company man and Stephan Bonnar is (2x convicted roider).

Dana being Dana though, always trying his best to give the fights the fans want to see. Arrogantly laughs at the thought of a Diaz/Silva fight - books Stephan Bonnar fight.

Cheers Dana.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Last night was a perfect example of what a truly elite fighter will do against a mediocre opponent every single time. Silva showed the world yet again that he's in a league of his own, anyone that thinks less of him is a dolt and should stop watching MMA.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> It's arrogant to use mind games as a weapon in your arsenal?


To the extent he does it it is. If it's all mind games and not showboatin then why did he not do it against chael? Because he wast goodenough to showboat against him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> To the extent he does it it is. If it's all mind games and not showboatin then why did he not do it against chael? Because he wast goodenough to showboat against him.


He did the same thing, just Chael never have him space. Anderson walked backwards away from Chael with his hands down, he let Chael just ouch him several times in the first fight. The difference is that Bonnar gave him time and didn't keep the pressure up to take him down. When Chael tried to stand and brawl his got clowned on.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That´s just the annoying part of achieving greatness. 
If you decline a fight - criticized.
You accept a fight on short notice - criticized.
If you struggle to win against a underrated opponent or lose - criticized.
You dismantle this very opponent - criticized.

Big difference between mockering opponents and just being genious. Even Mike Tyson got a legion of critics for finishing fights too quick. 

Too bad you can´t appreciate the best showcasing how far he is from everybody else.

By the way, Anderson is indeed smaller, older than Bonnar, who, in fact, never been stopped even by Jones. This is not fight promotion. This is the truth.

Congrats to Bonnar to man up and to Anderson, who did what he was supposed to, risking his win streak against a bigger zero to lose tough SOB when he could be just relaxing until 2013.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, at least he looked better than Forrest.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Bonnar was really taking it to Silva until about 4:00. He was beating him up pretty good against the cage, landed some good body shots and knees to the leg and even landed a good left hook and a few 1-2s, he was pretty aggressive and definitely played a Chael style gameplan.


Silva is a master finisher though.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> He did the same thing, just Chael never have him space. Anderson walked backwards away from Chael with his hands down, he let Chael just ouch him several times in the first fight. The difference is that Bonnar gave him time and didn't keep the pressure up to take him down. When Chael tried to stand and brawl his got clowned on.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


In the first fight he did an he got his ass handed to him for 4 1/2 rounds second fight he did no such thing and only won because chael slipped


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> In the first fight he did an he got his ass handed to him for 4 1/2 rounds second fight he did no such thing and only won because chael slipped


Actually he won the second because he stuffed 3 takedowns in rapid succession, made Chael desperate, and then knocked him the **** out. So no he didn't win only because Chael slipped. He won because he's better and because the other guy finished the fight in a fetal position begging daddy to stop hitting him.

Your Anderson hate stinks of envy and butthurt. It is an unhappy perfume.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

What made that knee lethal is Silva pushed Bonnar to the fence and when he came bouncing back he did it!

It's just like the WWE wrestling, when they push their opponents towards the ropes and when they come back they strike!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> In the first fight he did an he got his ass handed to him for 4 1/2 rounds second fight he did no such thing and only won because chael slipped


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Let me get my breath back... Great comparison, man. You're still speaking about the first Anderson Busted Ribs vs Sonnen Supercharged by Illegal Substances fight, right? *GET OVER !!!!*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Did anyone think Anderson looked tired btw? He was breathing heavy a few times when they were clinched up on the cage.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't think I have anything to say that hasn't been covered in the first 24 pages lol.

Obviously there is a point where you cross the line of confidence and cross into cocky. Who really cares? He put on an amazing show in my eyes. 

Great night of fights!


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Easily one of the most incredible fights I've ever seen, Silva is on another level.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Silva does it again. I was always aware of the fact that he's the GOAT but I wasn't really a fan of his. That has changed tho and he is simply awsome.

How can ppl support Chaels xenophobic stupid fake-wrestling smacktalk, and then be mad at Anderson for clowning ppl in the actual ring. Not to mention Anderson actually wins his fights.

Bonnar had no buisness being in there with him, and that's what happens, you look like you're not even a professional fighter. Don't blame Silva, blame his opponents.

Great fight & very entertaining.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Anderson almost looked disinterested the entire fight to me honestly. Up until that final like 20 seconds when he turned it on, landed the knee,and finished it he pretty much just defended everything Bonnar did.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

rul3z said:


> What made that knee lethal is Silva pushed Bonnar to the fence and when he came bouncing back he did it!
> 
> It's just like the WWE wrestling, when they push their opponents towards the ropes and when they come back they strike!


Hahaha...funny analogy cuz it's true. The recoil effect increased the momentum two fold. That knee was like an arrow that shot through the solar plexus crumpling em. You could see the pain instantly on Bonnar's face. 

Bonnar did exactly what I said he was going to do. Now if I can only find my quote somewhere here on this thread.

Entertaining fight! Props to Bonnar for taking the fight and even more so for the GOAT. They saved the main event!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BTW what a great moment this was


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> That could have been changed, so it was entirely possible. The UFC could have worked around Nick fighting in Brazil, but Nick isn't a good company man and Stephan Bonnar is (2x convicted roider).
> 
> Dana being Dana though, always trying his best to give the fights the fans want to see. Arrogantly laughs at the thought of a Diaz/Silva fight - books Stephan Bonnar fight.
> 
> Cheers Dana.


Nick is a WW... He could have fought at MW. However, this fight was on short notice so I doubt that Anderson could have made weight without suffering to do so. That's the only reason he fought at 205 this time anyway.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

hellholming said:


> Nick is a WW... He could have fought at MW. However, this fight was on short notice so I doubt that Anderson could have made weight without suffering to do so. That's the only reason he fought at 205 this time anyway.


Anderson was game for Diaz, he was up for the fight. He would have made MW no problem.

Dana had other plans.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Anderson was game for Diaz, he was up for the fight. He would have made MW no problem.
> 
> Dana had other plans.


do you have any evidence to back this up?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

hellholming said:


> do you have any evidence to back this up?


I have a link here which says that Ed Soares was definitely open to the fight, but I'm sure I read an article a little while back where Anderson himself said he was open to it too.

Can't seem to find it though.

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/8/1/3213791/anderson-silva-manager-nick-diaz-jon-jones-weidman


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The UFC isn't going to put a suspended fighter on a card.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

osmium said:


> The UFC isn't going to put a suspended fighter on a card.


But they'll do their very best to put a man who has just been arrested for assault to fight in the octagon on the same night.

Dana's double standards are just too much.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I have a link here which says that Ed Soares was definitely open to the fight, but I'm sure I read an article a little while back where Anderson himself said he was open to it too.
> 
> Can't seem to find it though.
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2012/8/1/3213791/anderson-silva-manager-nick-diaz-jon-jones-weidman


aight, cool... thanks!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> There's no entertainment value to me in watching who we already know is the GOAT, destroy a mid-level fighter who never held a belt, has no KO power, and would never submit Silva in a million tries.
> 
> Believe into the - "Bonnar had never been stopped" hype all you want, but if you honestly thought this fight would have ended any other way you're nuts.
> 
> ...


So why did you watch that fight then¿ Were you forced to watch the fight¿ Bound to a chair, with tape holding you eyelids open¿ It was the last fight on that card, so you could easily have switched your TV off after the Nogueira fight without being afraid of missing a different fight, but obviously you didn't even though all the "non entertaining" arguments were known to you before. 

It's really kind of weird to know that you won't enjoy that fight but to watch it nonetheless by your own choice and then bitch around.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I just saw this. Holy sh*t! The antics were a bit disrespectful but smart at the same time. What better way to break your opponent mentally than humiliate him in his own aspect?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I never thought it would be competitive, I could have done without Anderson trying to humiliate Bonnar though. He could have done his trip and knee a minute in instead of playing a cage game that only goes to further prove Silva is so much better something we all knew. *Silva is a bully, its really that simple*. He may be the GOAT but the man doesn't need to clown the guys who step in the cage with him to prove it.



Toxic you are a good guy but this statem,ent is funny really... I might suggest we force Silva go go on Bully Beat Down and learn his lessons...


Really this match was not a thought out evenly matched gem, but rather a quick thrown together debacle. There was some entertainment value and probably insured the event would make some money. We as fans are a bit lucky that we did not lose this event as well.


----------

